

Online programming schools - creativeone

Ive tried my hand with LPTHW but dropped out because I wasn't committed to a system, as opposed to being enrolled in school. 
I am considering starting the web Dev course at teamtreehouse.com, but would like to know if there are other schools online where I can learn programming.
======
TobbenTM
Well, you have the Standford CS-101 course coming up in February, which is
free.

<http://www.cs101-class.org/>

They also do other classes, as seen at the bottom.

